# A new encouragement :)



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Another encouraging commnet - September 10, 2009 From Patricia R. from GeorgiaFour months have gone by since I have ordered and completed Michael Mahoney's IBS CD's, and I have not had an attack since! I am thrilled and sometimes still cannot believe this wonderful success. I really miss the relaxation of listening to the CD's, and so after researching found that Michael has other CD's for various situations and am eagerly awaiting my newly ordered CD set. I can not recommend the IBS set enough. Thank you, Michael!!


----------

